# Aiming High: To learn 7 major languages



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

Some website i'm using to identify said languages:

After googling "which language should i learn?"

What wikipedia says about this.

So i've shortlisted the following languages:

1. Mandarin Chinese
2. Spanish
3. Arabic
4. Russian (Because of birthplace)
5. Japanese (Because Subbed Anime!)
6. German ?
7. French

I already know Hindi and English very well, but my written Hindi and spoken Hindi needs further polishing to match my English.

*I'm really open to suggestions and changes right now*, and i'll appreciate your sources/experience in respective languages, and perhaps comparisons too.

Ofcourse, after i get a slight grip of the language i'll have to begin watching subbed native movies/shows which are popular worldwide and/or locally. 
I've also realised that stuff like Japanese anime, which probably has more fans abroad than in Japan itself-not sure, is really good in promoting interest in one culture/language. I also know that language = culture = language, and living in the place where that particular language is most used, and engaging in active conversation with the native populace is the quickest and best way to learn a language. But i do not have the liberty to do so currently.

As of 7/9/15:
I'm using Duolingo free app on my iPad to learn french occasionally, like 10-5 mins a day on an average, just prepping my mind for stuff. But, upto what i've done, its REALLY GOOD, you can use it really fast as a basic revision, or slowly as a fresh learner/app has an adaptable pace. Its UI is TOP CLASS man. I just hope it doesn't start asking for monies down the line. *Can somebody recommend a good Mandarin source?*(ofcourse i'll google for one)

Remember guys, the primary reason im posting this in these forums is to get, you know, suggestions, and also to record stuff online so a googling passerby can find answers.
* I'd be glad if you can recommend a forum better suited for this stuff.* I'd really like to take and share experience, and the more the better. After all, i also want to spread cross-culture curiosity.
You know, the best way (by my experience) to ward off negative feelings/anxiety is to just be busy learning/doing/creating something.

My even bigger aim by doing this is to, well, learn everything and solve everything really


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

This is cool, but don't burn out. Also it look like your list is based on "should" learn, but for me this would not work, I would need a language that I have some passion about it and this worked well for me. But of course I don't know what works for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

How old are you?

I honestly doubt its possible to learn so many languages unless you started when you were a kid.

For the average adult to learn just one new language fluently would take many years.


----------

